# What's your Pinterest handle?



## MaitriBB (May 2, 2013)

Mine is Maitribb.  Would love to have a group that we could share our products with each other to repin!  

I also regularly do blog posts where I think up a theme and then go find soaps on Pinterest and Etsy that match that theme, and show the pictures on my blog.  If I have a Pinterest group of soaper friends, I'll check there first and highlight your soaps if I can!


----------



## heatherglen (May 2, 2013)

That would be great! I'm glittergirlsmom.


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 2, 2013)

Mine is proulxtoo (prootoo).


----------



## christinak (May 2, 2013)

LOL...I don't even know what mine is....but it's in my link!  It's either nakedapothecary or Christina's Apothecary.  I don't know how to tell


----------



## Shannon_m (May 2, 2013)

I am ShannonM722


----------



## MaitriBB (May 2, 2013)

christinak said:


> LOL...I don't even know what mine is....but it's in my link!  It's either nakedapothecary or Christina's Apothecary.  I don't know how to tell


 
I know I've blogged at least once and included one of your lovely Pinterest soaps in my post   I think it was my Gardeners Soap blog post.

Your handle is nakedapothecary.  You can tell in the URL window when you're at your home page:


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 2, 2013)

lizflowers42 I am seriously creative when it comes to screen names.


----------



## melstan775 (May 2, 2013)

I am too Liz.  My pinterest handle is melstanford775


----------



## Shannon_m (May 2, 2013)

Apparently I follow suit... lol


----------



## christinak (May 2, 2013)

lol, thanks maitri!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kpduty51 (May 2, 2013)

What a good idea.  
Mine is kpduty51     
The icon is a picture of vintage Bryer horses in a box.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 2, 2013)

Breyers!!!  Loved them so much as a teen.  I did the whole photo and live show circuit . Still have 1 or 2 floating around.


----------



## kpduty51 (May 2, 2013)

Aren't they pretty?  Lucky for me I have a horse crazy 11 year old.   We inherited all of these horses (and many more) from various  grown up horse crazy girls.  I never got any when I was a kid, so they are exciting for me, too. 
This is off topic, but hard to resist!


----------



## Sammi_552 (May 2, 2013)

Mine is Sammi552. Look forward to sharing with you all. I'm still trying to figure out what Pinterest is all about.


----------



## Badger (May 2, 2013)

Um, I am either listed as Tarren Renn, Badger153, or Badgerx153.  I have no idea how to look it up.  I just recently signed up on it, so I am really figuring out what I am doing still.


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 3, 2013)

Duh. I can't figure out how to find & follow y'all. HELP!


----------



## Sammi_552 (May 3, 2013)

Miz Jenny, these direction are with using ipad mobile so they may not work for you.

On the top left of your Pinterest page you will see 3 small horizontal lines inside a box. Click the box. Inside what popped up, click on search. On the page that pops up, click on people and then type in a name.

It helps to have an idea of what their avatar is. Mine is my mug!

Good luck!


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 3, 2013)

My phone is android; my computer pc. I'll keep searching.


----------



## heatherglen (May 3, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I am ShannonM722



When I put that in a bunch of people come up, I can't find you!! lol What does your profile pic look like?


----------



## heatherglen (May 3, 2013)

Badger said:


> Um, I am either listed as Tarren Renn, Badger153, or Badgerx153.  I have no idea how to look it up.  I just recently signed up on it, so I am really figuring out what I am doing still.



You're Badgerx153, I"m following you. Not literally, on Pinterest! lol Love the Ravens board!!


----------



## heatherglen (May 3, 2013)

Miz Jenny said:


> Duh. I can't figure out how to find & follow y'all. HELP!



On the pc, the upper left side has a search bar. Enter the handle, and then switch the search to pinners. There is also a notification area on the main page on the left. When someone follows you, you can access their page from that notification. Hope that helps!


----------



## heatherglen (May 3, 2013)

I think I have almost everyone followed.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 3, 2013)

Badger said:


> Um, I am either listed as Tarren Renn, Badger153, or Badgerx153.  I have no idea how to look it up.  I just recently signed up on it, so I am really figuring out what I am doing still.


 
Badger, you are badgerx153


----------



## MaitriBB (May 3, 2013)

Ok, I have created a SMF Friends board - please let me know if you didn't get an invite.  Feel free to post any of your soaps or B&B products to this board, and we can repin them and help each other out.  

I am fine with anyone from this forum joining that board if you are so inclined!


----------



## kpduty51 (May 3, 2013)

Hi Matri,
Can anyone who joins create a board? I see one board there, but wonder if you want boards for cp soap, mp soap, packaging and so on....  
Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## dianne70 (May 3, 2013)

Mine is dianneforrester


----------



## Ancel (May 3, 2013)

Great idea, totally new to pinterest, but I like it  Shannon and Sammi I can't find you, think I have everyone else listed now though. I'm Ancel Mitchell, seems funny saying it just like that


----------



## LovelyMalia (May 3, 2013)

Awesome idea! I'd love to join that board since I'm hooked to pinning recipes lately!

maliam is my username!


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 3, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> Ok, I have created a SMF Friends board - please let me know if you didn't get an invite.  Feel free to post any of your soaps or B&B products to this board, and we can repin them and help each other out.
> 
> I am fine with anyone from this forum joining that board if you are so inclined!



I couldn't find it. When I searched SMF, I had hardcore ****o pins. Seriously.


----------



## Sammi_552 (May 5, 2013)

I'm having a hard time figuring out which soaps some of you made and which soaps you admire and pinned to your boards. I've reprinted some though. Love all the nifty items out there.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 6, 2013)

This is the SMF board:  http://pinterest.com/maitribb/smf-friends-soap/


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

We make presentation product boxes for soap and beauty companies. I use them for soap moulds and then to pack the soap into. I'm not a professional soaper, and use them as gifts, but many soap companies use them to package their wares.

my Pinterest handle is http://pinterest.com/foldabox/

thanks! I love this forum


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi,
I'm at: http://pinterest.com/lisamaliga/boards/
You might also be interested in checking out my Talented Soapmakers board! http://pinterest.com/lisamaliga/talented-soapmakers/


----------



## petrolejka (Jun 6, 2013)

I love pinterest, mine is http://pinterest.com/sylwa/


----------



## Kersten (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is me: 

http://pinterest.com/kerstenelise/


----------



## Kersten (Jun 8, 2013)

I had no idea you could join boards like that. Cool  My pintrest account is http://pinterest.com/kerstenelise/ if you wouldn't mind adding me. Thanks!


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 10, 2013)

Love Pinterest!  Can't wait to see all the soap goodies everyone else has
http://pinterest.com/megmatt927/


----------



## melhrm (Jun 21, 2013)

What a great idea, mine is: www.pintrest.com/iadora


----------



## bodybym (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine is http://pinterest.com/bodybym


----------



## MooreThanBags (Jun 30, 2013)

mine is http://www.pinterest.com/moorethanbags


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 25, 2013)

Just wanted to update this topic and mention I've written a very basic article about Pinterest. It's recommended for those of you who are new to Pinterest and not veterans!  If interested, here's the link: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2013/07/25/whats-so-great-about-pinterest/


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine is http://pinterest.com/oldlineapotheca thanks all!


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 17, 2013)

I get a "whoops Pinterest can't find that page" error when I click on your page link


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks AkJulz, I don't even know my own name!


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm quite new at Pinterest, still learning 
http://www.pinterest.com/brlogarka/


----------



## peepla (Feb 8, 2014)

peepla. I am peepla7 on twitter and youtube, peepla elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 8, 2014)

Username is Seawolfe665


----------



## Lissa Loo (Feb 8, 2014)

wikiwikilissa, sixth scents soy & bath I have a few different soap boards, DIY recipes and random craftinesses. Love to share and get stuff out there.


----------



## maya (Feb 8, 2014)

I followed everyone who posted! A couple of you must have changed your names or quit pinterest (I just can't quit you!) cause I can't find anyone under a couple of names... At any rate, Mine is 

http://www.pinterest.com/mayamade/ 


Go on, follow me!


----------



## Mellifera (Feb 14, 2014)

Www.pinterest.com/avitalsapiaries

I'm building my boards now, and happy to follow fellow soarers!


----------



## dalewaite48 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine is http://www.pinterest.com/dalewaite48


----------



## Sagebrush (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine is: http://www.pinterest.com/sageotmountain/
I haven't done much with it lately, but I'm starting to get back into it


----------



## carvan (May 31, 2014)

great list. I actually took few minutes to enter handles (for those in beginning of post who were not including links)

Maitribb
glittergirlsmom
proulxtoo
ShannonM722
nakedapothecary
lizflowers42
melstanford775
kpduty51 
Sammi552
Badgerx153
dianneforrester
Ancel Mitchell
maliam

My pinterest link to follow is: http://www.pinterest.com/vanhammill/

Note: I follow back so just click and follow me.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine's rusticsilksoaps


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jun 1, 2014)

I have yet to add a soap making board to my pinterest, but I 7 other boards. My handle is: jdstylez - http://www.pinterest.com/jdstylez/


----------



## Crombie (Jun 11, 2014)

*Pinterest*

If you search on Sadie's Mission Soaps you will find my soaps.


----------

